# Jagster Plaques



## YellowAmigo

Hey can anyone tell me if Joel (I think that was his name) is still in business? I am wanting to get some plaques done and they did our plaques originally. If he is still doing them and you have his number please PM it to me. :thumbsup:


----------



## YellowAmigo

Anyone?


----------



## Sunny D-lite

> _Originally posted by YellowAmigo_@Feb 18 2007, 05:46 PM~7292495
> *Hey can anyone tell me if Joel (I think that was his name) is still in business? I am wanting to get some plaques done and they did our plaques originally. If he is still doing them and you have his number please PM it to me. :thumbsup:
> *


yeah I just talked to him yesterday... ill pm u his info


----------



## viejitos39

> _Originally posted by Sunny D-lite_@Feb 18 2007, 10:36 PM~7293980
> *yeah I just talked to him yesterday... ill pm u his info
> *


can you please pm me with joe info, the number i have is out of order. 
thank you


----------



## lowrider murf

im waitingmyself   :wow:


----------



## lowrider murf

classic souls c.c. va.


----------



## LATOWNLA

Hit me up.. 213-703-3229 lost my cell over the weekend in hollywood... been in business and will remain in business.... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: what up!!!



> *
> lowrider murf Posted Today, 11:20 AM
> classic souls c.c. va.
> *


almost done Homie!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: 

Here's a fresh plaques..


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~




----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




> *
> Blue94cady Posted Yesterday, 08:55 AM
> Nada for me way
> *


Its coming... the cad is messed up... just fixing it... i think your plaques the 3 one i ever did... its coming Homie!! :biggrin: 



> *
> deesta Posted Yesterday, 09:55 PM
> QUOTE(laylo67 @ Mar 29 2011, 06:00 PM)
> wht it Do  hey D is ths whr u got ur plqe done
> 
> 
> Yes Sir, Joel is the bizz.
> *


thanks D... :biggrin: :biggrin: 

New plaques














































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!



We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## lowrider murf

:biggrin: :biggrin: what up joe im on da comp now lookn for ya latest work i cant wait to c the plaque ur making for me ! keep up the good work my man . peace


----------



## lowrider murf

once again you did it im diggin that classic souls plaque i like that joel keep up the fantastic job lighting up our faces n cars with that chrome finish from my hood to yours much respect :biggrin:


----------



## lowrider murf

:biggrin: joel: that CLASSIC SOULS plaque is good 2 go , cant wait 2 c the end results thank u...


----------



## 925rider

always a good job from jagster


----------



## lowrider murf

you got that right my man!


----------



## lowrider murf

whats up joel ! jst wanna kno when will u send that plaque off


----------



## OGJordan

This plaque is BADASS!


----------



## DUVAL

ttt


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Mar 30 2011, 12:08 PM~20218955
> *Hit me up..  213-703-3229  lost my cell over the weekend in hollywood...  been in business  and will remain in business....  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  what up!!!
> almost done Homie!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> Here's a fresh plaques..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LATOWNLA

:biggrin:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal

how do I order???


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Apr 26 2011, 09:10 PM~20426941
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This plaque is BADASS!
> *


Agreed


----------



## Terco




----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## zoolyfe

Thanks for the plaques!


----------



## HARBOR RIDER




----------



## GUS 650

TTT


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


















































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LILSPEEDY1

*Jagster Plaques TTT... MUCH LOVE FROM






*


----------



## TUKINSTANG

JOEL can be reached @
213-703-3229
[email protected]
or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## GUS 650

ttt.... cant wait to see our cut outs... we got a biiiiig order commin :biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al

Joel get at me...


----------



## GUS 650

Ttt


----------



## GUS 650

TTT


----------



## GUS 650

TTT


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!



The L.A. was bad ass... the best of the best were there... my respect to All the people and car clubs that were there.. next year will be twice as big!! 












































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## GUS 650

TTT


----------



## BRASIL

Pm me with a price list?


----------



## GUS 650

TTT:420:


----------



## GUS 650

TTT


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!



























































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## MISTER STRANGER

:nicoderm:


----------



## GUS 650

TTT


----------



## DEVINERI

whats up any updates on the DISTINCTIVE plaques???


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


































yeah have done all types of styles of plaques..



Working on them distinctive plaques... sorry for the delay... we speed it up!!!





























NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## GUS 650

TTT


----------



## GUS 650

TTT


----------



## GUS 650

TTT


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

sup wit it joel! I WILL NEED 2 SOON HOMIE


----------



## GUS 650

TTT


----------



## GUS 650

TTT


----------



## GUS 650

TTT


----------



## GUS 650

Bump


----------



## GUS 650

TTT


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
























































































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## GUS 650

Nice


----------



## GUS 650

tttuffin:


----------



## GUS 650

TTT


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!






























































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## GUS 650

Lookin good


----------



## GUS 650

Anything on the Carnales Customs order?


----------



## El Diablo

OGJordan said:


> This plaque is BADASS!



x2 think its time for a redesign of Dropmobs.....


----------



## GUS 650

TTT


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## GUS 650

Bump


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




















































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## KAKALAK

LATOWNLA said:


> NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We can be reached @
> 
> 213-703-3229
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> or come by the shop
> 
> 7353 greenbush av
> north hollywood 91605


man that is nice!!!!!


----------



## GUS 650

Bad ass nuestro estilo plaque


----------



## GUS 650

TTT


----------



## GUS 650

TTT


----------



## GUS 650

TTT


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Nice work


----------



## GUS 650

TTT


----------



## JP MAJESTICS

elphoenixquetzal said:


> how do I order???


 Calling the phone number would probably be a good place to start....


----------



## GUS 650

TTT


----------



## KAKALAK

JP MAJESTICS said:


> Calling the phone number would probably be a good place to start....


:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## GUS 650

TTT


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!















































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## GUS 650

Ur the mann joel


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## GUS 650

Niice


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!








































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LOWAHOLICS'83MONTE

Great Work Man !


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## GUS 650

TTT


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!





















































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## G2G_Al

TTT for Jagster!! See you Monday!


----------



## GUS 650

TTT


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


----------



## G2G_Al

Chips look good.... Thanks Joel!!!


----------



## GUS 650

TTT


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## GUS 650

TTT


----------



## EXCANDALOW

Joel cuanto for a painted /engrave plaques pm me homie por fa!!
got to place an order for a few any ways!!


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!













































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## GUS 650

TTT


----------



## Oso64

Payment Sent :thumbsup:


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!





















































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## DESERTBOUND

LOOKING GOOD


----------



## GUS 650

TTT


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

big plaques








































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## 1964rag

*superiors o c*

:thumbsup:


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!





































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## G2G_Al




----------



## el peyotero

LATOWNLA said:


> NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We can be reached @
> 
> 213-703-3229
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> or come by the shop
> 
> 7353 greenbush av
> north hollywood 91605


damn thats some bad ass work, that top plaque has hella detail!


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!





























































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## GUS 650

TTT


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


















































































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## BIG BOPPER




----------



## GUS 650

TTT


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!












































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## GUS 650

Bump


----------



## DEVINERI

What's up just trying to get an update on the ... DISTINCTIVE ...plaques???


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!













































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## GUS 650

Right on joel.... Now we wait for the small stuff to get here


----------



## LOWAHOLICS'83MONTE

Status On The LOWAHOLICS Plaques Looking Cleann Homiee!


----------



## KAKALAK

:boink:


----------



## LC CONNECTEK

MY HOMIE JOEL!!!! WATZ GOOD is rudy from the lc :wave::wave::wave:


----------



## KAKALAK




----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!























































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

















































































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!















































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## GUS 650

Whut up joel wats the status on the small stuff order for the bay area?


----------



## LOWAHOLICS'83MONTE

WHATS UP JOEL WHATS THE STATUS ON THE LOWAHOLICS CC. PLAQUES


----------



## EXCANDALOW

LATOWNLA said:


> NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We can be reached @
> 
> 213-703-3229
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> or come by the shop
> 
> 7353 greenbush av
> north hollywood 91605











:thumbsup:


----------



## EXCANDALOW

YOU THE MAN HOMIE!!
:thumbsup:


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!



























































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## DELGADO58

What's up Joel? 
How's the plaques comin along?


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

:nicoderm:


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
























































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## graham

LATOWNLA said:


> NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We can be reached @
> 
> 213-703-3229
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> or come by the shop
> 
> 7353 greenbush av
> north hollywood 91605




sick plaque!!


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!






























































Sorry for the delay on some of the PM's... Just been busy orders are coming in for the Vegas show.. the best bet is to call me after 5 pm pacific.. 



NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!





























































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## harbor area 64 rag

Joel, what's up?


----------



## TEMPER909IE

LATOWNLA said:


> NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We can be reached @
> 
> 213-703-3229
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> or come by the shop
> 
> 7353 greenbush av
> north hollywood 91605


:thumbsup:


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


Big 4ft plaques





























































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## DELGADO58

Received plaques today, 
They look good, thanks Joel


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!



















































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## EXCANDALOW




----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
















































































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


























































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE

Hows the chrome comin on those USO Plaques?


----------



## DESERTBOUND

WHATS UP WITH THE "HEAVYWEIGHT" PLAQUE GET BACK TO ME............


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!










































































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## G2G_Al

:thumbsup:


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!



Send skirts to 

Joel Garcia
7353 greenbush AV.
NOrth Hollywood CA 91605

Sorry just been very busy... call me this afternoon
































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!







































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
















































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
















































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## EXCANDALOW

como bamos joel??
ya mero esta?


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




















































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## EXCANDALOW

EXCANDALOW said:


> como bamos joel??
> ya mero esta?


:biggrin:


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!





























































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## EXCANDALOW

LATOWNLA said:


> NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We can be reached @
> 
> 213-703-3229
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> or come by the shop
> 
> 7353 greenbush av
> north hollywood 91605


badd ass plaque


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

















































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## EXCANDALOW




----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!







































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!










































See you guys in Vegas!!!! drop by our booth and check us out.... Same location for the passed 7 years!!!!R.I.P Grampa!!! -----Antonio Chavira----- You'll will be missedNO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!We can be reached @[email protected] come by the shop7353 greenbush avnorth hollywood 91605


----------



## TRAVIESO87

sup homid how much for a INDIVIDUALS license plate with the plaque gold and the plate chrome my homie tim in fla told me he got his from you


----------



## EXCANDALOW

EXCANDALOW said:


> como bamos joel??
> ya mero esta?


:biggrin:


----------



## ESEROB

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


LATOWNLA said:


> NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its coming... the cad is messed up... just fixing it... i think your plaques the 3 one i ever did... its coming Homie!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> thanks D... :biggrin: :biggrin:
> 
> New plaques
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*SICK ASS PLAQUE THATS TIGHT
> 
> 
> 
> *_NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> 
> 
> We can be reached @
> 
> 213-703-3229
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> or come by the shop
> 
> 7353 greenbush av
> north hollywood 91605


----------



## EXCANDALOW

EXCANDALOW said:


> :biggrin:


:dunno:


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!





Just got back from Vegas it was another bad ass show!!!! Met alot of new faces... Thanks for the Support!!!





































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]ol.com

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## ESEROB

_*LOOKING GOOD HOMIE CANT WAIT TO THROW THOSE UP IN THE RIDES *_


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

cant wait till my new 1 gets in


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605 



Here is a pix of my car.. Had to steal these from Jae... Was so Busy forgot to take some....


----------



## BIG TURTLE




----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!






































































Turtle pixs look good!!! thanks






















NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## EXCANDALOW

thanks for the pm hermano!!!
ill keep in touch!!!


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


























































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

WE READY


----------



## [email protected]




----------



## 925rider




----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

















































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## johnnyc626

DOES JAGSTER MAKE ANY OPTIMA BATTERY HOLDERS???[POST PIX PLEASE...


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!








































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## mr.glasshouse

*..."DEDICATION CRUISE NIGHT...POST A COMMENT HOMIES AND COME SUPPORT"...*http://www.layitlow.com/forums/12-lowrider-general/316708-big-fish-productions1.html


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!





























































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!









































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## Junior LOC

LATOWNLA said:


>


Firme, You got progress pictures of that *DEDICATION Plaque!!*

Gracias for posting them up Homie!!


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




















































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## TRAVIESO87

TRAVIESO87 said:


> sup homid how much for a INDIVIDUALS license plate with the plaque gold and the plate chrome my homie tim in fla told me he got his from you


???


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


























































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

75.00 shipped gold license plaque thanks


----------



## EXCANDALOW

:drama:


----------



## lrocky2003




----------



## Corns83'

Were jjust coming out and in need of some plaques made whats the charge


----------



## TRAVIESO87

LATOWNLA said:


> 75.00 shipped gold license plaque thanks[/QUOTEi]is that with the chrome plate for the also and what about the backing plates for the hydro pumps bro?


----------



## David831

LATOWNLA said:


> NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We can be reached @
> 
> 213-703-3229
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> or come by the shop
> 
> 7353 greenbush av
> north hollywood 91605


how much for a plaque for childhood dreams bc salinas ca engraved like dis


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!











































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




















































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!







































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## johnnyc626

HAVE YOU DONE ANY OPTIMA BATTERY HOLDERS??:dunno:


----------



## AZ D.D. 64

Thanks Joel
got those plaques and key chains great work will be in thouch :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC

Thanks!

The plaques came out nice...


----------



## DrasticNYC

Thanks for the great plaques Joel!


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## El Aztec Pride

NEWLIFE ELA said:


> Thanks!
> 
> The plaques came out nice...


 :thumbsup: BADD ASS BRO!


----------



## lrocky2003




----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!












































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## lupe

*PADRINOS*

QUE ONDA JOEL YOU GOT PICS OF THE PLAQUES FINISHED.....THANKS FOR EVERYTHING.....:thumbsup:


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
















































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## EXCANDALOW

sorry phone pic!!
thanks vato lowko!!


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
























































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!












































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## EXCANDALOW

LATOWNLA said:


> NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We can be reached @
> 
> 213-703-3229
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> or come by the shop
> 
> 7353 greenbush av
> north hollywood 91605


:thumbsup:


----------



## YellowAmigo

Joel can you send pm me updated prices on these....


----------



## 925rider

LATOWNLA said:


> NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We can be reached @
> 
> 213-703-3229
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> or come by the shop
> 
> 7353 greenbush av
> north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!



























































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## assassin83

LATOWNLA said:


> NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We can be reached @
> 
> 213-703-3229
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> or come by the shop
> 
> 7353 greenbush av
> north hollywood 91605


 badd azz work joel thanks sammie from pharaohs i.e. :guns:


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




There orders were rush orders for the big show in Houston this weekend!!







































































Leaving tomorrow to Japan going for business and a little pleasure... I think its more business than pleasure at this point... Going to hit up the Lowrider Show also have a 3 meeting in Tokyo and 1 in Yokohama starting saturday... Trying to land a big fish... in my primary business... Phone line will be open for messages and orders..My Father will still be in LA pushing work...















NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## Brown Society Tulare

LATOWNLA said:


> NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We can be reached @
> 
> 213-703-3229
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> or come by the shop
> 
> 7353 greenbush av
> north hollywood 91605


BAD @$$....
:thumbsup:


----------



## Brown Society Tulare

LATOWNLA said:


> NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We can be reached @
> 
> 213-703-3229
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> or come by the shop
> 
> 7353 greenbush av
> north hollywood 91605


NICE....
:h5:


----------



## MrBowtie

How much would you charge to make a pendant to match my plaque your making? It's a Chrome Los Angeles plaque with engraving on the front. I sent you a pm thanks.


----------



## GT 702 RIDER

BADASS LOWRIDER STYLE PLAQUE:thumbsup:


LATOWNLA said:


> NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We can be reached @
> 
> 213-703-3229
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> or come by the shop
> 
> 7353 greenbush av
> north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA




----------



## Str8 Klownin




----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## BIG BOPPER

bad ass work as always well be callin u soon again joel


----------



## LATOWNLA

Getting ready to leave Japan. be in L.A thursday afternoon...


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## Bear

:h5: *BadAzz Placcz! will be stoppin by the shop soon..*


----------



## calitos62

Bad azz plaques!!! 
:worship: :worship:


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!



Back at the shop!!! Ready to get thing rolling again!!!...















































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!






































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## dirttydeeds

How much for that GT 505 but in chrome sent to 87031 los lunas NM


LATOWNLA said:


> NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> 
> 
> Back at the shop!!! Ready to get thing rolling again!!!...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We can be reached @
> 
> 213-703-3229
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> or come by the shop
> 
> 7353 greenbush av
> north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!















































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

*GOTTA BIGGER OR BETTER PIC OF OUR CHARMS BY CHANCE?
*


----------



## chewie

nice work up in here.....:yes:


----------



## calitos62




----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!



























































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## lilwill1999

just added more to best of show now best of show $600 best bike $200 most club members $250 car hop $200​


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

LATOWNLA said:


> NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We can be reached @
> 
> 213-703-3229
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> or come by the shop
> 
> 7353 greenbush av
> north hollywood 91605


*THANKS BRO LOOKS GREAT!*


----------



## harbor area 64 rag

whats up Joel, any word on the DelinquentZ 8-ball"s, in black chrome?


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!











































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## MrBowtie

*Joel, Gracias*

Thank you Joel, the Los Angeles plaque came out exactly how i imagined it would. You do a great job and i will be ordering more from you soon thanks again. Ty (Los Angeles Cartel)


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




































































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## calitos62

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
















































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
























































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!



We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


















































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!























































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!





































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## BIG BOPPER

joel whats the price on the pins style so i can order some


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!














































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!





















































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## Lil Spanks

Do u still have chains / neckless for sAle?????


----------



## ars!n

Lil Spanks said:


> Do u still have chains / neckless for sAle?????


x2


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




























































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ

*MUCH LUV AND RESPECT TO JACSTER AND HIS CREW.. HOMIE I LOVE THIS PLAQUE SO MUCH I DON'T EVEN WANNA PUT IT IN MY CAR!!
I NEED TO ORDER ANOTHER ONE JUST FOR THE HOUSE. THANKS FOR KEEPING UR WORD HOMIE AND TAKING THE TIME TO MEET ME AFTER HOURS.
TO U CATS THAT THINKING ABOUT GETTING UR PLAQUES DONE. DON'T THINK JUST CALL AND ORDER U WILL NOT REGRET IT AT ALL!!*


----------



## unique87

whats the price on all chrome plaque engraved and necklass engraved


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


These knock-off are for sale



































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## MrBowtie

How much for the engraved knock offs?


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!







































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## GT 702 RIDER

TTT DO THEY MAKE KEY CHAINS


----------



## baldylatino

Ttt


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




























































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!













































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




























































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## 925rider




----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
























































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!








































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!





























































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## chewie

:thumbsup:


----------



## GT 702 RIDER




----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!















































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## %candy mobile%

*TTT*


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!



































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## 64GALAXIE

HOW MUCH DO GET THIS MADE?


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




































































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## 925rider

nice work


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!












































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
















































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

























































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!





















































































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!










































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LaMuerte79




----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## beentheredonethat6

you gona be in pomona tommarrow


----------



## thomy205

LATOWNLA said:


> NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We can be reached @
> 
> 213-703-3229
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> or come by the shop
> 
> 7353 greenbush av
> north hollywood 91605


That top one mine Joel.. Lol Tommy from the 502


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!






































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




































































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!










































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av


----------



## Brown Society Tulare

:thumbsup:


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!






























































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!






























































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av


----------



## lrocky2003

LATOWNLA said:


> NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> We can be reached @
> 
> 213-703-3229
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> or come by the shop
> 
> 7353 greenbush av
> north hollywood 91605


:thumbsup:


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

























































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


























































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av


----------



## El Aztec Pride

:wave: HELLO FELLAS!! :thumbsup:


----------



## El Aztec Pride

:thumbsup:


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


















































































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av


----------



## BIG E 602

hey joel, lookin good, any updates on my CLASSICS order? thx


----------



## GT 702 RIDER

KOO I SEE THAT LOWRIDER STYLE C.C PLAQUE


LATOWNLA said:


> NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We can be reached @
> 
> 213-703-3229
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> or come by the shop
> 
> 7353 greenbush av
> north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
















































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## dirttydeeds

Check your pm homie i need so work done thanks in advance


----------



## %candy mobile%

LATOWNLA said:


> NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We can be reached @
> 
> 213-703-3229
> 
> [email protected]com
> 
> or come by the shop
> 
> 7353 greenbush av


this plaque is nice!!!!


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!



















































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## 925rider




----------



## dirttydeeds

TTMFT


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!



















































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## BIG E 602

hey joel think my order is lost, can u help me with a tracking # thx CLASSICS


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!





















































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## CREATING CURRENCY




----------



## sg90rider

That's a nice straight game one


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!











































































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

















































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!











































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
























































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!















































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
































































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!





































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## DriveBye213

That's Funky nuff said.


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

























































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!





















































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## El Aztec Pride

:thumbsup: BADD ASS!!!! :boink:


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!



















































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!





































































We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!






































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


























































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




























































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

















































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

jage[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## mr1987

any STREETSTYLE CENTRAL PLAQUES READY BEEN WAITING? PICS?


----------



## El Aztec Pride

:thumbsup: POST UP OUR PINS!! :boink:


----------



## DELGADO58

What's goin on joel


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


















































































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## mr1987

mr1987 said:


> any STREETSTYLE CENTRAL PLAQUES READY BEEN WAITING? PICS?


???????????


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!





































































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## mr1987

mr1987 said:


> ???????????




Wtf


----------



## michale_400000

how much 4 10 plaques chrome and shipped to 77581 houston tx


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!














































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## Gotti

*







*


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




















































































or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605



We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## El Aztec Pride

:worship:


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!



































































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

 































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!





























































































We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## 88.SPOKES.

Awesome work as always Joel!


----------



## gamekilla61

WHAT UP GUYZ.....HOPE TO SEE YOU SOON ON MY NEXT PROJECT....KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK!


----------



## mr1987

LATOWNLA said:


> NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> 
> nice can't wait too receive them plaques,and chips
> 
> 
> 
> We can be reached @
> 
> 213-703-3229
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> or come by the shop
> 
> 7353 greenbush av
> north hollywood 91605






nice


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!










































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!





















































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!



























































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

























































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## 925rider




----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!























































































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## ebarraga

Quick progress bro.


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!



































































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




































































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!












































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## ebarraga

Quality work bro. How are the 1 Firme CC plaques coming along.
















































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605[/QUOTE]


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!



What up Lalo!!!! all your plaques engraved already sent them to chrome last night... thanks















































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605[/QUOTE]


----------



## ebarraga

LATOWNLA said:


> NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> 
> 
> What up Lalo!!!! all your plaques engraved already sent them to chrome last night... thanks
> 
> Gracias Joel! Quality work bro.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We can be reached @
> 
> 213-703-3229
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> or come by the shop
> 
> 7353 greenbush av
> north hollywood 91605


[/QUOTE]


----------



## AMFCUSTOMS559

Whats going on jag...just wondering if u still got the Fresno Classics order...i have a member in LA area that would like to swing by and pick up


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!












































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

































































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!






























































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!















































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

How much to have necklace made that says TEAM HI POWER


----------



## eltravieso013

hey homie i wanna get a hood ornament and and key chain how much for each and what else cand u do?


----------



## EXCANDALOW

QUE PASO jOEL!!
WHATS NEW HERMANO??


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


Just got back from Mesa show in AZ... We had a good time... thanks to all the homies that came thru and checked out our booth and said whats up!!! 




















































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!









































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## TEMPER909IE

LATOWNLA said:


> NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We can be reached @
> 
> 213-703-3229
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> or come by the shop
> 
> 7353 greenbush av
> north hollywood 91605



:thumbsup:


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


My Machine been down for service since last week... Will be back cutting at full speed at the end of the week...

































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## ebarraga

LATOWNLA said:


> NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> 
> My Machine been down for service since last week... Will be back cutting at full speed at the end of the week...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We can be reached @
> 
> 213-703-3229
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> or come by the shop
> 
> 7353 greenbush av
> north hollywood 91605


Looks clean bro!


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!









































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!













































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## ebarraga

LATOWNLA said:


> NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We can be reached @
> 
> 213-703-3229
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> or come by the shop
> 
> 7353 greenbush av
> north hollywood 91605


Looks clean!


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!






























































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!







































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!











































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!






























































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!






























































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## thelou

TTT:thumbsup:


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




















































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!











































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## flaked85

LATOWNLA said:


> NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> We can be reached @
> 
> 213-703-3229
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> or come by the shop
> 
> 7353 greenbush av
> north hollywood 91605
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *TTT FOR JAGSTER PLAQUES*


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

posted on other topic but wanna make sure you get this.

need quote again for this plaque







with the "car club" replaced with rip Lola in chrome


also how much more for it engraved and two toned (chrome n gold)


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

















































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!























































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## GUS 650

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


LATOWNLA said:


> NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We can be reached @
> 
> 213-703-3229
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> or come by the shop
> 
> 7353 greenbush av
> north hollywood 91605


----------



## flaked85

TTT


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




























































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

























NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## westcoastlowrider

LATOWNLA said:


> NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We can be reached @
> 
> 213-703-3229
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> or come by the shop
> 
> 7353 greenbush av
> north hollywood 91605


:thumbsup:


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!









































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


























































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
























NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!























































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## lrocky2003

TTT JAGSTER ALWAYS LOOKING GOOD


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

TTT JAGSTER ALWAYS LOOKING GOOD 


Thanks Homie!!!




































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## tpimuncie

Email sent


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
























































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
























































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!






















































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## RubenG909

*Motorcycle License Plate Plaques*

Hey Joel,

Where can I check out what you have in stock in the way of motorcycle license plate plaques? I saw your work at a show last year and you had some firme Lowrider logos, Raiders, and Chicano themed plaques. I want to pick a couple up. Let me know. You can also shoot me a text or phone call at (909) 856-2343. Ruben


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!










































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## ebarraga

Joel can you call me about the pendents.


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!












































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## 88.SPOKES.

Was up Joel how much for some chrome wheel chips 2 1/4" with the club plaque to 78521 lmk thanks


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
A set of knock off chrome shipped 70.00 gold 80.00


Here is a little engraving 
































































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!









































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## flaked85

LATOWNLA said:


> NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We can be reached @
> 
> 213-703-3229
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> or come by the shop
> 
> 7353 greenbush av
> north hollywood 91605




THANX ALOT JOEL I GOT THE STREETDREAMZ PLAQUES YESTERDAY,THEY CAME OUT BADASS AS USUAL.:h5:


----------



## ebarraga

Joel can you call me.


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
























































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!










































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## TRAVIESO87

can you make one like this?


----------



## ebarraga

Joel can you give me a call.


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!























NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL

LATOWNLA said:


> NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We can be reached @
> 
> 213-703-3229
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> or come by the shop
> 
> 7353 greenbush av
> north hollywood 91605


:wave:


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


























































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## Gee-Gee

uffin:


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!












































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

















































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## TRAVIESO87

TRAVIESO87 said:


> View attachment 480137
> can you make one like this?


???


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!





























































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## 925rider

LATOWNLA said:


> NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We can be reached @
> 
> 213-703-3229
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> or come by the shop
> 
> 7353 greenbush av
> north hollywood 91605


nice work


----------



## LATOWNLA

<font color="#0000ff" size="5">NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!<br><br><br></font>







<br><br>







<br><br><br>







<br><br><br><br><br><br><br><br><br><br><br><br><br><br><br><br><br><font color="#0000ff" size="5">NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!<br><br><br><br><br></font>We can be reached @<br><br>213-703-3229<br><br><a href="mailto:[email protected]"><font color="#3e3e3e">[email protected]</font></a><br><br>or come by the shop<br><br>7353 greenbush av<br>north hollywood 91605<br><br><br>


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!








































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!



































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## Gee-Gee




----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!












































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## pajaro

Can you design a new plaque for me using our new club name Fine Lines. I have tried to call you a leave messages but no one returns my calls or email messages.


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!














































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!











































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
























































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## Latin Luxury

can u pm me !!!!


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
















































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

















































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!



































































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!





































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## exotic rider

LATOWNLA said:


> NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We can be reached @
> 
> 213-703-3229
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> or come by the shop
> 
> 7353 greenbush av
> north hollywood 91605


CAN YOU CALL ME PLEASE?


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## DELGADO58

Goin in Joel? I don't know if u got my tex but I need a price on all chrome and engraved front and back, thanx, Raul


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




























NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!






















































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


























































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!














































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## exotic rider

exotic rider said:


> CAN YOU CALL ME PLEASE?


:dunno:


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!













































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## JROCK

WHAT ARE YOUR OPERATION DAYS AND HOURS FOR WALK INS? :thumbsup:


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
























Monday thri thursday 6am to 5pm Friday 7am to 1pm thanks










NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!



















































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!























NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## charlie3am

email sent let me know what you can do for me, thanks


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!














































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## 925rider




----------



## exotic rider

GOT MINE TODAY! 
THANKS...:thumbsup:


----------



## Typical Cholo Stereotype

ayyee holmes any necklaces or keychains?


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!























































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!























































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!















































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
























































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


























































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!












































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## rolldawg213

NICE WORK


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!





















































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA




----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!



























































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!










































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

























































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!





































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

This Saturday


----------



## Stranger69

:thumbsup:


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


























































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## simonloc




----------



## simonloc




----------



## simonloc




----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!














































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## DELGADO58

Wuts up joe,, Wuts the word with plaque and crank


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

















































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## moonlighters

Nice work!


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!












































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


















































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## tru2thagame




----------



## El Aztec Pride

:thumbsup:


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!



































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## 925rider




----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!






























































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## johnnie65

GOOD PEEPS TO DO BUISNESS WITH AND EXCELLENT QUALITY!:yes:


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!







































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!













































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## simonloc




----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## TORONTO

how long is the turnaround time for an engraved plaque?


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!











































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!



















































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## 1SEXY80

CARNALES UNIDOS Super Benefit Car Show Aug 26th 2012 _*




LINK - CARNALES UNIDOS Super Benefit Car Show Aug 26th 2012*_​


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


More USO plaques
































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!







































































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!









































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!







































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## DELGADO58

ThanX a lot j


----------



## DELGADO58

ThanX a lot joel,, looks better in person


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Thanks Raul!!




































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!























































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!



































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LC CONNECTEK

WATZZZ GOOD HOMIE !!!!!


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!



What up!!! Rudy... Got your stuff ready to roll thansk again Homie!!!






































































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL

HOWS THAT "SPECIAL PLAQUE" COMING ALONG?


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


Your Special plaque is done... 



































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## 6DEUCE6

Joel, Thanks for getting my order done quickly. Great communication and very professional. Nice people to work with! Highly recommended! :thumbsup:


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!





















































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!















































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!





















































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!





























































.NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!












































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## TORONTO

LuxuriouS Toronto plaque ON THE WAY!!! i want it done with the same engraving style as the Best of Friends LA plaque and the Altered Ones plaque that you just posted above...
THANKS!
BOTH SIDES! and all chrome!
thanks!


----------



## riden on whitewall

Mr. joel,


Gracias for your hard wrk ... The two plaques come out SwEeT... KEEP UP THE GOOD WRK .... San Jose Blvd Kings....:thumbsup:


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
















































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!



































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## flaked85

KEEP DOIN YO THANG HOMIE


----------



## TORONTO

i cant wait till mine arrives! hno:


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


A Custom grill and emblem all engraved and chrome plated we did for a Homie!!!



















































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## TORONTO

that grill and those parts look amazing! 
i wonder what you could come up with for a regal grill?!


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

















































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!















































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## EXCANDALOW

que paso joel!!
congrats on mag. spread of your badd ass 57!!


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

















































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## El Aztec Pride

:thumbsup:


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


























































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!






































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## JOHN818

What's up Jagster. Do you make polished bullets for front bumper guards? For a 63. hit me up 818-458-1216


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

John, yeah we can polish them up for you here at my shop... get them down here.. thanks































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!



















































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## Mack10

LATOWNLA said:


> NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> We can be reached @
> 
> 213-703-3229
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> or come by the shop
> 
> 7353 greenbush av
> north hollywood 91605



*Can you give me a price on this plaque.. Instead of it reading Bryan I would need it to read CENTRAL TEXAS. Can you give me prices on gold, chrome, and also engraved. Also can you give me a price on license plate toppers.. Thanx*


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!










































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## TORONTO

WOW! Im in love with my LuxuriouS plaque! i knew you would pull it off! thanks Joel! let me know when the re-chrome is done!


----------



## thelou

TTT for the homie:thumbsup:


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


























































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## BABYGIRL LA RIDER

hey Joel... hit me up when the plaques are ready!...


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!















































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
















































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!













































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## Stranger69

this ones nice like the font:thumbsup:


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!






















































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## StreetStyleL.A

Morning bump!!!


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## thelou

PLAQUES LOOKING GOOD HOMIE . SAN JOSE'S FINEST:thumbsup:


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## El Aztec Pride

:wave:


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

























































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## TORONTO

wheres mine? :dunno:


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!





















































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## El Aztec Pride

:thumbsup:


----------



## Stranger69

:thumbsup:


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!












































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


























































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!






































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## BIG WHIT 64




----------



## LC CONNECTEK

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## LC CONNECTEK

:thumbsup:


LATOWNLA said:


> NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We can be reached @
> 
> 213-703-3229
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> or come by the shop
> 
> 7353 greenbush av
> north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!



















































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## thelou

got the plaques today:thumbsup:i will be hittin u up soon


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!






















































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!























































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!












































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## demoone

How much for a Lowrider style cc charm?


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

























































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!



















































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

























































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## harbor area 64 rag

whats up with the Black/Chrome 8 balls?


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!



































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!























































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!








































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
























































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!



























































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


























































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!





























































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

LATOWNLA said:


> NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice work, who did the engraving ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We can be reached @
> 
> 213-703-3229
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> or come by the shop
> 
> 7353 greenbush av
> north hollywood 91605



Nice work, who did the engraving ?


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


























































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!










































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

TTT FOR THE HOMIE


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## 1966rag

LATOWNLA said:


> NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We can be reached @
> 
> 213-703-3229
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> or come by the shop
> 
> 7353 greenbush av
> north hollywood 91605


HOW MUCH TO DO PARTS LIKE THIS


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

TTT THANKS FOR THE GREAT WORK


----------



## BABYGIRL LA RIDER

LATOWNLA said:


> NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We can be reached @
> 
> 213-703-3229
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> or come by the shop
> 
> 7353 greenbush av
> north hollywood 91605





HEY JOEL, LOVED THE PLAQUES GRACIAS!


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!





































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!











































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

















































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## johnnie65

Hey joel, this is johnnie w/ blvd kings cc fresno chpt. I've been trying to get ahold of you for some pricing. Hit me up bro, thanks. 559-250-2475


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Sorry Johnnie!! was good talking to you!! Thanks again





















































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## exotic rider

LATOWNLA said:


> NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> Sorry Johnnie!! was good talking to you!! Thanks again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We can be reached @
> 
> 213-703-3229
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> or come by the shop
> 
> 7353 greenbush av
> north hollywood 91605


I'VE BEEN CALLING YOU. NO ANSWER.
CAN YOU JUST MAKE ME A NEW ONE & CALL ME PLEASE


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!














































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## 925rider




----------



## BIG WHIT 64

good shit,


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
























































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## El Aztec Pride

:wave:


----------



## J RAIDER

:thumbsup:


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
























NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!














































































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!













































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!











300.00 a set shipped






















Leaving for Europe saturday!! Going for business!!! Be back next friday... email of call ... shop will be rolling!!














NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


Back in action!!!! From a week in Europe!!




















































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!











































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## GT 702 RIDER

I want that lowrider style engraved pendant how can I buy? Pm please


LATOWNLA said:


> NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> 
> Back in action!!!! From a week in Europe!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We can be reached @
> 
> 213-703-3229
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> or come by the shop
> 
> 7353 greenbush av
> north hollywood 91605


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~

Looking Good Homie 
like that chain piece :thumbsup:


----------



## GT 702 RIDER

How come these fools never answer the phone!!! Why even advertise when you can't even call people back.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

Text him carnal.


----------



## IFABSTUFF

Hey LATOWNLA....never got back with me on the Scared of Heightz plaque, been a while. Hit me up man!


----------



## GT 702 RIDER

I already did and still waiting


Lowrider Style CC said:


> Text him carnal.


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


























































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


























































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!






































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## J RAIDER

YEAH BUDDY...:thumbsup:


----------



## BABYGIRL LA RIDER

hey joel....


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!






















































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
























































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## J RAIDER

J RAIDER said:


> YEAH BUDDY...:thumbsup:


HEY JOEL...HOWS MY PLAQUE COMIN ALONG ??? I CALLED U A COUPLE OF TIMES...JUST WONDERING..


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!





























































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!























































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## Manuel

HOW MUCH ARE KEY CHAINS//////


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Keychains are 15.00 if i do your plaque























































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!












































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## J RAIDER

hey joel can u do a FRESNO CLASSICS car club plaque like this one


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
















































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!








































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Also follow us on INSTAGRAM @JOEL213LA also on face book Joel Jagster Garcia or [email protected] I load up more pixs on there than here...



















































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Also follow us on INSTAGRAM @JOEL213LA also on face book Joel Jagster Garcia or [email protected] I load up more pixs on there than here...




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605LA


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Also follow us on INSTAGRAM @JOEL213LA also on face book Joel Jagster Garcia or [email protected] I load up more pixs on there than here...

































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Also follow us on INSTAGRAM @JOEL213LA also on face book Joel Jagster Garcia or [email protected] I load up more pixs on there than here...



























































We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605LA


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

Joel please contact Tim.


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Also follow us on INSTAGRAM @JOEL213LA also on face book Joel Jagster Garcia or [email protected] I load up more pixs on there than here...












































We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605LA













NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Also follow us on INSTAGRAM @JOEL213LA also on face book Joel Jagster Garcia or [email protected] I load up more pixs on there than here...




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605LA


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Also follow us on INSTAGRAM @JOEL213LA also on face book Joel Jagster Garcia or [email protected] I load up more pixs on there than here...































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Also follow us on INSTAGRAM @JOEL213LA also on face book Joel Jagster Garcia or [email protected] I load up more pixs on there than here...




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605LA


----------



## BABYGIRL LA RIDER

what up Joel.... to the top.


----------



## 1964rag

:thumbsup:

www.superiorscarclub.com


----------



## J RAIDER

Hi jagster can u engrave a fresno classics plaque like that one right under it gold n chrome engraved pm me


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Also follow us on INSTAGRAM @JOEL213LA also on face book Joel Jagster Garcia or [email protected] I load up more pixs on there than here...




































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Also follow us on INSTAGRAM @JOEL213LA also on face book Joel Jagster Garcia or [email protected] I load up more pixs on there than here...




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605LA


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Also follow us on INSTAGRAM @JOEL213LA also on face book Joel Jagster Garcia or [email protected] I load up more pixs on there than here...



































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Also follow us on INSTAGRAM @JOEL213LA also on face book Joel Jagster Garcia or [email protected] I load up more pixs on there than here...




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605LA


----------



## GT 702 RIDER

Got my lowrider style c.c pendant thanks looks great.


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Also follow us on INSTAGRAM @JOEL213LA also on face book Joel Jagster Garcia or [email protected] I load up more pixs on there than here...


























































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Also follow us on INSTAGRAM @JOEL213LA also on face book Joel Jagster Garcia or [email protected] I load up more pixs on there than here...




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605LA


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Also follow us on INSTAGRAM @JOEL213LA also on face book Joel Jagster Garcia or [email protected] I load up more pixs on there than here...


































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Also follow us on INSTAGRAM @JOEL213LA also on face book Joel Jagster Garcia or [email protected] I load up more pixs on there than here...




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605LA


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Also follow us on INSTAGRAM @JOEL213LA also on face book Joel Jagster Garcia or [email protected] I load up more pixs on there than here...









































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Also follow us on INSTAGRAM @JOEL213LA also on face book Joel Jagster Garcia or [email protected] I load up more pixs on there than here...

























We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605LA


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Also follow us on INSTAGRAM @JOEL213LA also on face book Joel Jagster Garcia or [email protected] I load up more pixs on there than here...



















































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Also follow us on INSTAGRAM @JOEL213LA also on face book Joel Jagster Garcia or [email protected] I load up more pixs on there than here...




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605LA


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Also follow us on INSTAGRAM @JOEL213LA also on face book Joel Jagster Garcia or [email protected] I load up more pixs on there than here...















































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Also follow us on INSTAGRAM @JOEL213LA also on face book Joel Jagster Garcia or [email protected] I load up more pixs on there than here...




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605LA


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Also follow us on INSTAGRAM @JOEL213LA also on face book Joel Jagster Garcia or [email protected] I load up more pixs on there than here...




























































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Also follow us on INSTAGRAM @JOEL213LA also on face book Joel Jagster Garcia or [email protected] I load up more pixs on there than here...




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605LA


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Also follow us on INSTAGRAM @JOEL213LA also on face book Joel Jagster Garcia or [email protected] I load up more pixs on there than here...









































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Also follow us on INSTAGRAM @JOEL213LA also on face book Joel Jagster Garcia or [email protected] I load up more pixs on there than here...




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605LA


----------



## Tripps

How much for a bike club plaque and what size canyou make them


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Also follow us on INSTAGRAM @JOEL213LA also on face book Joel Jagster Garcia or [email protected] I load up more pixs on there than here...
























































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Also follow us on INSTAGRAM @JOEL213LA also on face book Joel Jagster Garcia or [email protected] I load up more pixs on there than here...




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605LA


----------



## LATOWNLA

Spoke to Crazy George the founder of Viejitos and he wants to inform all Viejitos Members that all order have to go thru him no exceptions.. We will honor His request...

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Also follow us on INSTAGRAM @JOEL213LA also on face book Joel Jagster Garcia or [email protected] I load up more pixs on there than here...




























































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Also follow us on INSTAGRAM @JOEL213LA also on face book Joel Jagster Garcia or [email protected] I load up more pixs on there than here...




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605LA


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Also follow us on INSTAGRAM @JOEL213LA also on face book Joel Jagster Garcia or [email protected] I load up more pixs on there than here...























































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Also follow us on INSTAGRAM @JOEL213LA also on face book Joel Jagster Garcia or [email protected] I load up more pixs on there than here...




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605LA


----------



## Mz. Cadi

Now when you finish our plaques (No Limit L. A. Car Club) Please show them off too!!!!!


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Also follow us on INSTAGRAM @JOEL213LA also on face book Joel Jagster Garcia or [email protected] I load up more pixs on there than here...


















































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Also follow us on INSTAGRAM @JOEL213LA also on face book Joel Jagster Garcia or [email protected] I load up more pixs on there than here...




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605LA


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Also follow us on INSTAGRAM @JOEL213LA also on face book Joel Jagster Garcia or [email protected] I load up more pixs on there than here...































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Also follow us on INSTAGRAM @JOEL213LA also on face book Joel Jagster Garcia or [email protected] I load up more pixs on there than here...




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605LA


----------



## DanielDucati

What up Joel! I sent the file in PSD And JPEG format......Let me know if you got it.......You got my# :thumbsup:


----------



## FirmeJoe

DanielDucati said:


> What up Joel! I sent the file in PSD And JPEG format......Let me know if you got it.......You got my# :thumbsup:


getting another plaque you aint learnt yo lesson teh first time


----------



## DanielDucati

Hey Joel Its A 2 Piece Plaque........The Phoenix Bird Sits On The Back...........Thanks Homie!!:thumbsup:


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Also follow us on INSTAGRAM @JOEL213LA also on face book Joel Jagster Garcia or [email protected] I load up more pixs on there than here...





















































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Also follow us on INSTAGRAM @JOEL213LA also on face book Joel Jagster Garcia or [email protected] I load up more pixs on there than here...




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605LA


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Also follow us on INSTAGRAM @JOEL213LA also on face book Joel Jagster Garcia or [email protected] I load up more pixs on there than here...
























































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Also follow us on INSTAGRAM @JOEL213LA also on face book Joel Jagster Garcia or [email protected] I load up more pixs on there than here...




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605LA


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Also follow us on INSTAGRAM @JOEL213LA also on face book Joel Jagster Garcia or [email protected] I load up more pixs on there than here...




















































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Also follow us on INSTAGRAM @JOEL213LA also on face book Joel Jagster Garcia or [email protected] I load up more pixs on there than here...




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605LA


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Also follow us on INSTAGRAM @JOEL213LA also on face book Joel Jagster Garcia or [email protected] I load up more pixs on there than here...

























































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Also follow us on INSTAGRAM @JOEL213LA also on face book Joel Jagster Garcia or [email protected] I load up more pixs on there than here...




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605LA


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Also follow us on INSTAGRAM @JOEL213LA also on face book Joel Jagster Garcia or [email protected] I load up more pixs on there than here...




















































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Also follow us on INSTAGRAM @JOEL213LA also on face book Joel Jagster Garcia or [email protected] I load up more pixs on there than here...




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605LA


----------



## Mr.lincoln

How much for a necklace that says 'lowrider' jus like the logo of lowrider magazine?.maybe jus a little engraving an a little gold jus a little touch up of both?.shipped to 30120


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Also follow us on INSTAGRAM @JOEL213LA also on face book Joel Jagster Garcia or [email protected] I load up more pixs on there than here...













































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Also follow us on INSTAGRAM @JOEL213LA also on face book Joel Jagster Garcia or [email protected] I load up more pixs on there than here...




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605LA


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Also follow us on INSTAGRAM @JOEL213LA also on face book Joel Jagster Garcia or [email protected] I load up more pixs on there than here...




















































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Also follow us on INSTAGRAM @JOEL213LA also on face book Joel Jagster Garcia or [email protected] I load up more pixs on there than here...




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605LA


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!










































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Also follow us on INSTAGRAM @JOEL213LA also on face book Joel Jagster Garcia or [email protected] I load up more pixs on there than here...




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605LA


----------



## P.E. PREZ

LATOWNLA said:


> NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> Also follow us on INSTAGRAM @JOEL213LA also on face book Joel Jagster Garcia or [email protected] I load up more pixs on there than here...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> Also follow us on INSTAGRAM @JOEL213LA also on face book Joel Jagster Garcia or [email protected] I load up more pixs on there than here...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We can be reached @
> 
> 213-703-3229
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> or come by the shop
> 
> 7353 greenbush av
> north hollywood 91605LA


THANK HOMIE:h5: TOP NOTCH WORK


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Also follow us on INSTAGRAM @JOEL213LA also on face book Joel Jagster Garcia or [email protected] I load up more pixs on there than here...





































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Also follow us on INSTAGRAM @JOEL213LA also on face book Joel Jagster Garcia or [email protected] I load up more pixs on there than here...




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605LA


----------



## El Aztec Pride

:thumbsup:


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Also follow us on INSTAGRAM @JOEL213LA also on face book Joel Jagster Garcia or [email protected] I load up more pixs on there than here...





















































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Also follow us on INSTAGRAM @JOEL213LA also on face book Joel Jagster Garcia or [email protected] I load up more pixs on there than here...




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605LA


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Also follow us on INSTAGRAM @JOEL213LA also on face book Joel Jagster Garcia or [email protected] I load up more pixs on there than here...













































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Also follow us on INSTAGRAM @JOEL213LA also on face book Joel Jagster Garcia or [email protected] I load up more pixs on there than here...




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605LA


----------



## betosbomb

I seen someone make brackets for plaques where you can slide it in and out for easy taking off and putting on. Does anyone know who can make them?


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Also follow us on INSTAGRAM @JOEL213LA also on face book Joel Jagster Garcia or [email protected] I load up more pixs on there than here...





































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Also follow us on INSTAGRAM @JOEL213LA also on face book Joel Jagster Garcia or [email protected] I load up more pixs on there than here...




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605LA


----------



## P.E. PREZ

HEY CAN YOU GIVE ME A CALL (760)406-3869 IM FROM PUBLIC ENEMY C.C. MY NAME BIG AJ AND IM THE PRES OF THE PALM SPRINGS CHAPTER, I HAVE BEEN TRYING TO CONTACT YOU EVERY MORNING TO CHECK THE STAUS ON THE PLAQUES THANK YOU


----------



## johnnie65

Hey joel, could you please contact me asap. Been trying to get ahold of you, but your voicemail is full. This johnnie prez of blvd kings cc fresno chpt. Would appreciate if u could call me thanks. 559-250-2475.


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Also follow us on INSTAGRAM @JOEL213LA also on face book Joel Jagster Garcia or [email protected] I load up more pixs on there than here...














































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Also follow us on INSTAGRAM @JOEL213LA also on face book Joel Jagster Garcia or [email protected] I load up more pixs on there than here...




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605LA


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Also follow us on INSTAGRAM @JOEL213LA also on face book Joel Jagster Garcia or [email protected] I load up more pixs on there than here...




























































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Also follow us on INSTAGRAM @JOEL213LA also on face book Joel Jagster Garcia or [email protected] I load up more pixs on there than here...




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605LA


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Also follow us on INSTAGRAM @JOEL213LA also on face book Joel Jagster Garcia or [email protected] I load up more pixs on there than here...
































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Also follow us on INSTAGRAM @JOEL213LA also on face book Joel Jagster Garcia or [email protected] I load up more pixs on there than here...




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605LA


----------



## 87montecarlo

can u do custom steering wheels


----------



## El Aztec Pride

:wave:


----------



## johnnie65

What's up joel? Need to place a order. Been trying to get ahold of u. Could u call me when u have time, thanks. Johnnie (559)250-2475


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

Joel please give me a call when you can.. 6417508451


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Also follow us on INSTAGRAM @JOEL213LA also on face book Joel Jagster Garcia or [email protected] I load up more pixs on there than here...




















NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Also follow us on INSTAGRAM @JOEL213LA also on face book Joel Jagster Garcia or [email protected] I load up more pixs on there than here...




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605LA


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Also follow us on INSTAGRAM @JOEL213LA also on face book Joel Jagster Garcia or [email protected] I load up more pixs on there than here...













FEELING SIDE WAYS THIS MORNING!!!!


















NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Also follow us on INSTAGRAM @JOEL213LA also on face book Joel Jagster Garcia or [email protected] I load up more pixs on there than here...




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605LA


----------



## lowpro85

Sup homie...still waiting on the plaque for my member in the 804 VA to arrive.....let me know something


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Also follow us on INSTAGRAM @JOEL213LA also on face book Joel Jagster Garcia or [email protected] I load up more pixs on there than here...











































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Also follow us on INSTAGRAM @JOEL213LA also on face book Joel Jagster Garcia or [email protected] I load up more pixs on there than here...




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605LA


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Also follow us on INSTAGRAM @JOEL213LA also on face book Joel Jagster Garcia or [email protected] I load up more pixs on there than here...



































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Also follow us on INSTAGRAM @JOEL213LA also on face book Joel Jagster Garcia or [email protected] I load up more pixs on there than here...




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605LA


----------



## J RAIDER

HEY JOEL DIS IS JUAN { FRESNO CLASSICS c.c. } been tryn to reach you . left a couple messages and no return call... tryn to place an order. u can call me @[559]375-5607


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Also follow us on INSTAGRAM @JOEL213LA also on face book Joel Jagster Garcia or [email protected] I load up more pixs on there than here...







































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Also follow us on INSTAGRAM @JOEL213LA also on face book Joel Jagster Garcia or [email protected] I load up more pixs on there than here...




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605LA


----------



## El Aztec Pride

:wave:


----------



## flaked85

TTT FOR MY HOMIE JOEL A.K.A JAGSTER PLAQUES:h5:


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Also follow us on INSTAGRAM @JOEL213LA also on face book Joel Jagster Garcia or [email protected] I load up more pixs on there than here...

























Been really busy no time to post pics

























NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Also follow us on INSTAGRAM @JOEL213LA also on face book Joel Jagster Garcia or [email protected] I load up more pixs on there than here...




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605LA


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Also follow us on INSTAGRAM @JOEL213LA also on face book Joel Jagster Garcia or [email protected] I load up more pixs on there than here...






























NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Also follow us on INSTAGRAM @JOEL213LA also on face book Joel Jagster Garcia or [email protected] I load up more pixs on there than here...




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605LA


----------



## jdc68chevy

Still waiting on mine.GHETTO BOYZ CAR CLUB .


----------



## Bajito OG




----------



## 956chevy

hey joel call me 832-774-0676


----------



## NO-WAY

956chevy said:


> hey joel call me 832-774-0676


Good luck


----------



## The_Golden_One

Jun 7th.........

Me: "Hey, I need ONE plaque made. Do you think you can have it ready by July 4th?
Jagster: "Sure, no problem! Let me get your info for the order."

Jun 13th. Call and send him a text to check the progress. No answer.

Jun 14th. The money due is taken out my account.

July 4th comes and goes. No plaque.

July 22th. Call but no reply.

I understand stuff happens and things don't go as scheduled. But at least give some type of status. Not the ideal way of doing business.


----------



## 956chevy

I have been waiting since march and still waiting on my daughters parts͵ TNT took a year till i got a fork and sprocket. I went with this guy cuz he said 3 week i guess my daughter gonna wait another year for her bike to be completed.


----------



## The_Golden_One

956chevy said:


> I have been waiting since march and still waiting on my daughters parts͵ TNT took a year till i got a fork and sprocket. I went with this guy cuz he said 3 week i guess my daughter gonna wait another year for her bike to be completed.


Wow! Sorry to hear that. He told me around 3 weeks too. Businesses should be careful on the amount of work they are trying to do. If things are getting overwhelming, they should be upfront with them.


----------



## NO-WAY

, no call no answer to emails nuthing i dont no how this guy would expect some to send him money ,,,i went to krazy kutting


----------



## The_Golden_One

NO-WAY said:


> , no call no answer to emails nuthing i dont no how this guy would expect some to send him money ,,,i went to krazy kutting


Well it seems his IS getting stuff done. But this totally disregard for customer feedback is crazy.


----------



## LA AZTEC PRIDE

:thumbsup:


----------



## AMFCUSTOMS559

What's going on with my wheels 3 sets of wheel chips , earings and chain that was ordered.. still haven't got any return calls texts or email.. lmk what's going on this order was placed 2 years ago and paid


----------



## NO-WAY

AMFCUSTOMS559 said:


> What's going on with my wheels 3 sets of wheel chips , earings and chain that was ordered.. still haven't got any return calls texts or email.. lmk what's going on this order was placed 2 years ago and paid


Dam glad I didnt spend no $$$ wit this guy


----------



## jdc68chevy

jdc68chevy said:


> Still waiting on mine.GHETTO BOYZ CAR CLUB .


Okay been waiting 3 months as of today , on a plack that was supposed to take 3 weeks this is f*☆ked up .


----------



## ANAHEIM PLATING INC.

:wave:


----------



## 956chevy

going on 6 months any updates or something


----------



## jdc68chevy

Well I got my plack , was it worth the wait hummmmmm , did it turn out nice HELL YEAH !!!!!!!


----------



## The_Golden_One

jdc68chevy said:


> Well I got my plack , was it worth the wait hummmmmm , did it turn out nice HELL YEAH !!!!!!!


Lucky you!!! I had to borrow a plaque. Still waiting on mine...........


----------



## 1984cutlass

:thumbsup:


----------



## The_Golden_One

Got a package today. Realized it was FINALLY my plaque. Opened the box up............yep, it was my plaque.......a chrome one.........I ordered and paid for a gold one :rant:
So I waited 4 months for a plaque that has promised to be ready in 3 weeks just to get the wrong plaque


----------



## exotic rider

The_Golden_One said:


> Got a package today. Realized it was FINALLY my plaque. Opened the box up............yep, it was my plaque.......a chrome one.........I ordered and paid for a gold one :rant:
> So I waited 4 months for a plaque that has promised to be ready in 3 weeks just to get the wrong plaque


OOPPPSY!
:facepalm:


----------



## Hydrohype

Oh hell No!


----------



## 956chevy

The_Golden_One said:


> Got a package today. Realized it was FINALLY my plaque. Opened the box up............yep, it was my plaque.......a chrome one.........I ordered and paid for a gold one :rant:
> So I waited 4 months for a plaque that has promised to be ready in 3 weeks just to get the wrong plaque


damm well 6 and a half months later that my money was taken out of my account and he still hasnt started on my plaque lets see how long it will take a pair of pedals and a crown to finish 6 months and going


----------



## NO-WAY

956chevy said:


> damm well 6 and a half months later that my money was taken out of my account and he still hasnt started on my plaque lets see how long it will take a pair of pedals and a crown to finish 6 months and going


Thats y I hit up roy at krazy kuttin


----------



## Homie Styln

The_Golden_One said:


> Jun 7th.........
> 
> Me: "Hey, I need ONE plaque made. Do you think you can have it ready by July 4th?
> Jagster: "Sure, no problem! Let me get your info for the order."
> 
> Jun 13th. Call and send him a text to check the progress. No answer.
> 
> Jun 14th. The money due is taken out my account.
> 
> July 4th comes and goes. No plaque.
> 
> July 22th. Call but no reply.
> 
> I understand stuff happens and things don't go as scheduled. But at least give some type of status. Not the ideal way of doing business.


I've been waiting for 8 pins and a couple pendents since May... Not sure what happened with this guy. I had some pins made last years and got them fairly quick, but this time been 6 months. No return calls or msgs on either face book or LIL, you cant leave him a ph msg..


----------



## ANAHEIM PLATING INC.

:nicoderm:


----------



## 956chevy

fuck it i ask for a refund because his dad said he hasn't done my order 7 months and nothing to all lil members hope some of u guys have better luck if u place an order with this guy, 3 weeks will take a while


----------



## 956chevy

damm always a delay on parts and now a delay on refunds


----------



## 956chevy

damm almost 8 months with no parts and u dont even get a full refund this guy will take your money and charge u to draw it out for u on a computer and leave it sitting for 3 WEEKS. TNT one year for parts, this guy 8 months and nothing also TAKE YOUR MONEY


----------



## chevrolet62

jagster plaques did our chevrolet c.c. plaques gotem done fast good quality chrome and engraving no problem


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ

*HAPPY NEW YEARS TO ONE OF THE BEST PLAQUE BUILDERS IN THE WORLD FROM GAME OVER SDCC....
WE APPREICATE YOU AND YOUR WORK HOMIE...:thumbsup:*


----------



## bluebyrd86

citywide plaque from jagster


----------



## peterfreeman

viejitos39 said:


> can you please pm me with joe info, the number i have is out of order.
> thank you


i want the same too please


----------



## Lo pab 77

TTT


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

On Facebook he said he got a big government job.....


----------



## 79lincoln

ttt


----------



## impalaish63

Joel please pm I need to get some plaque hangers from you,forgot to go back to you yesterday at Long Beach. This Ish from Chevrolet C.C.


----------



## Hydrohype

956chevy said:


> damm almost 8 months with no parts and u dont even get a full refund this guy will take your money and charge u to draw it out for u on a computer and leave it sitting for 3 WEEKS. TNT one year for parts, this guy 8 months and nothing also TAKE YOUR MONEY


did this guy ever get his stuff or his money?


----------



## 956chevy

Yeah he send me some money back but he charged me for drawing the parts $100 on his computer


----------



## Hydrohype

956chevy said:


> Yeah he send me some money back but he charged me for drawing the parts $100 on his computer


well they are only minutes away from me, my plaque that I got them to make for me came out nice but it was pretty far behind schedule. Givin that and all else that i have read? I wont be going there again!


----------



## LATOWNLA

Been off for a minute!!! From this site!! You can call us text us at
213 703 3229 

On Instagram 
Joel313la 

Facebook 
Joel Jagster Garcia 

Been at it almost 20 years !!!


----------



## LATOWNLA

Plaques


----------



## LATOWNLA

Another hold plaque


----------



## El Aztec Pride

956chevy said:


> fuck it i ask for a refund because his dad said he hasn't done my order 7 months and nothing to all lil members hope some of u guys have better luck if u place an order with this guy, 3 weeks will take a while


WHAT'S HIS DADS #? I LOST IT & ALWAYS WENT THROUGH HIM, THANKS.


----------



## Bagged Sixty8

Joel,

What's the status on the SolidoS Car Club plaques?


----------



## 79lincoln

Joel still waiting on plaques way over 6 months.. whats the status Valley Image car club


----------



## Oldschool87

Hydrohype said:


> well they are only minutes away from me, my plaque that I got them to make for me came out nice but it was pretty far behind schedule. Givin that and all else that i have read? I wont be going there again!


What is the alternative? Is there another local place that does plaques?


----------



## pajaro

Contact Santiago @ Krazy Kutting in Yuma Arizona, they will make your plaque and they have good customer service!


----------



## cali

Hella slow must be making plaques with a hammer and screwdriver been waiting for mnths already


----------



## BIG E 602

If he's not taxing you on gold or engraving then he's not interested in your regular work


----------



## pajaro

pajaro said:


> Contact Santiago @ Krazy Kutting in Yuma Arizona, they will make your plaque and they have good customer service!


 just got a new plaque took only6 weeks!


----------



## plague

Read topic


----------



## 79lincoln

still waiting


----------



## 79lincoln

joel when you decide to pop In for a minute check the status of my plaques


----------



## Yogi

I placed an order March 3rd didn't get my plaques until July 24th after I had to open a fraud case thru my bank. Damn near took all summer lesson learned.


----------



## Yogi

Will be going thru krazy cutting next time.


----------



## 79lincoln

thanks Yogi didn't think about that ..


----------



## ekserio

I ordered 6 plaques back in March of 2014, Sent a $200 deposit. I got 1 fucking plaque and now its like pulling teeth to get one more made. Keep the $55 bro, apparently you need it a lot more than me:thumbsdown:


----------



## GRAPEVINE

ekserio said:


> I ordered 6 plaques back in March of 2014, Sent a $200 deposit. I got 1 fucking plaque and now its like pulling teeth to get one more made. Keep the $55 bro, apparently you need it a lot more than me:thumbsdown:


I take offence to your "pulling teeth" comment, comming from the dental/orthodontic field, I mean its no comparison,other than the word plaque... having Teeth extracted is a lot more more costly than a $200 deposit....


----------



## Marty McFly

GRAPEVINE said:


> I take offence to your "pulling teeth" comment, comming from the dental/orthodontic field, I mean its no comparison,other than the word plaque... having Teeth extracted is a lot more more costly than a $200 deposit....


:roflmao:


----------

